# new drip edge over existing gutters



## Ron Smith Const (Jun 5, 2010)

If he trys to compensate more overhang with shingles,they will hang to far in the gutters.He could try the smaller face drip edge instead of the OD drip edge.Sometimes its possible to trim around the hangers,but if the gutter is to high.It may not be possible.So the gutter will have to be lowered for the installation of drip edge.Most roofer are able to do gutter work as well.


----------

